
Human Language Gene Changes How Mice Squeak - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/29/science/29mouse.html?hp
======
Scriptor
For anyone interested in the nitty gritty details, the original Cell article
is here: <http://www.cell.com/fulltext/S0092-8674(09)00378-X>

Edit: And this video by the lead researcher himself is pretty good at
explaining the basics of the research:
[http://download.cell.com/mmcs/journals/0092-8674/PIIS0092867...](http://download.cell.com/mmcs/journals/0092-8674/PIIS009286740900378X.mmc2.mov)

------
russell
> Svante Paabo [said], "We will speak to the mouse." He did not promise that
> the mouse would say anything in reply.

They do however whistle back. The "humanized" baby mice do so at a lower pitch
than normal mice.

I find it interesting how precise genetic engineering has gotten.

